# Logo verbessern, wie?



## sharky (1. August 2003)

Hi!

Ich nehme Photoshop 7 eigentlich nur zum Bilderbearbeiten. Ich möchte nun mal mein Logo (http://www.sharksoft.net.tc auf der Startseite) ändern! 

Ein User hat mir folgenden Vorschlag gemacht:


> Das Logo wirkt da oben ein bisschen allein, du könntest es optisch etwas verbreitern, indem du deinen Slogan, dieses 'Die Seite mit Biss' noch einbaust. Ungefähr so:
> 
> Die Seite |Logo| mit Biss
> 
> Musst halt aufpassen das der Slogan von der Gestaltung etwas zu Logo passt. Du könntest z.B. den Slogan wellenförmig schreiben, um deinem Hai noch etwas Wasser zu liefern.



Wie mach ich das in PH 7? Hat jemand eine Idee. Mit den Effekten kenn ich mich nicht so aus. Gibt es für einen Wellen-Text ein Tutorial?

mfg.
SHARKY


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. August 2003)

Ich persönlich würde das Logo *(gar) nicht* verändern!


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. August 2003)

Me 2
Das Logo sieht sehr schön und professionell aus. Besonders gefällt mir gut, wie du die Schrift in den Hai mit eingebracht hast. Wirklich sehr gut gelungen !


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. August 2003)

Lass blos das Logo in Ruhe - ich finde es nämlich richtig gut 

bye


----------



## Bluebo (1. August 2003)

hi sharky!

ich bin der auffassung, dein logo ist echt gut!
aber es fehlt etwas, wie ich finde.

Ich habe mir mal erlaub das logo zu verändern, um dir ein bsp.
zu geben, wie ich es vielleicht machen würde.

vielleicht ist es dir eine hilfe!

ansonsten liegt kunst immer im auge des betrachters!!


----------



## sharky (2. August 2003)

@  Bluebo: Gute Idee! Die anordnung des Slogan werde ich zwar anders machen aber sieht gut aus! Wie hast du den "Wasser-Effekt" in Photoshop gemacht? Gibt es dazu ein Tutorial? Oder kannst du das kurz beschreiben?

@  lightbox: 


> Das Logo höchstens noch etwas nachpolieren. Es sieht doch noch etwas skizzenartig


Ich habe das Logo in Catia (3D-CAD Software mit dem unteranderem BMW seine Autos zeichnet und die neue Boing 777 designt wurde!) gezeichet und dort gerendert und als Video ins Flash importiert! In Catia kann man solche Effekte leider nur mit recht viel Handarbeit erstellen! Die Schrift mußte ich Zeichnen (man kann nicht einfach eine Schrift wählen oder so)!

Danke für eure Meinung. Es freut mich das euch das Logo gefällt!

Ich möchte auf der Startseite das Logo animiert erscheinen lassen und dann ein Video ("Wasser-Wellen falls so etwas irgendwo zum downloaden gibt) hinter das Logo einblenden und das Logo ins "wässrige-Logo" morphen (siehe Skizze)! Was hält ihr davon? Kennt jemand ein "Wasser-Animations"-Video?

mfg.
Sharky


----------



## Bluebo (2. August 2003)

*Wasser-Effekt*

Hi sharky!

das tutorial für den wasser-effekt findest du
hier!


----------



## nanda (2. August 2003)

Da gebe ich doch auch gleich mal meinen Senf dazu.

Ich schätze, Lightbox meinte nur, dass der Rand etwas unsauber und pixelig wirkt und die Reliefwirkung etwas verbessert werden könne. Das würde ich auch sagen. ist ja in PS grundsätzlich schnell erledigt. Ansonsten würde ich nicht viel verändern, außer eventuell den "SOFT"-Schriftzug (farblich und/oder vom Relief her) anders gestalten.

Grundsätzlich brauchst Du auch nicht unbedingt großartig das Logo verbessern. Es wirkt für mich momentan nur etwas verloren.

3D-Spielereinen wie Wellen und Drehungen und so etwas würde ich auf jeden Fall nicht einbauen. Orientiere Dich vielleicht etwas an großen professionellen Websites. Dort wirst Du derartige Gimmicks - bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen - vergebens suchen.

Hinsichtlich des Wassereffekts verweise ich gerne auf die Website von http://thewebmachine.com/. Dort findest Du in der Photoshop-Sektion ein paar ganz nette Gel-, Wasser-, Plastik- (und wie sie sonst noch so heißen-) Effekte.

/edit
@bluebo
Das "Problem" bei dem geposteten Link ist, dass die in der Realität vorhandene Verzerrung des Untergrundes nicht berücksichtigt wird. Soll der Untergrund durchscheinen, würde ich so was hier bevorzugen.


----------



## Bluebo (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nanda _
> *
> Das "Problem" bei dem geposteten Link ist, dass die in der Realität vorhandene Verzerrung des Untergrundes nicht berücksichtigt wird. Soll der Untergrund durchscheinen, würde ich so was hier bevorzugen. *



@ nanda

ich habe in diesem fall absichtlich die in der realität vorhandene verzerrung des untergrundes nicht berücksichtigt. ich wollte das logo nicht zu sehr verändern. ich habe es in diesen bsp. so für besser gehalten. an sonsten gebe ich dir recht!


----------



## nanda (2. August 2003)

@Bluebo
Dachte ich mir. Deshalb Problem auch nur in Anführungszeichen. Viel erkennt man vom Untergrund sowieso nicht. Ich wollte nur mal darauf hinweisen, nicht dass es am Ende heißt ...


----------



## sharky (2. August 2003)

Danke für die Links! Bin gerade dabei die Tutorials durchzugehen! Sieht soweit vielversprechend aus.

mfg.
Sharky


----------



## Beppone (4. August 2003)

Auch noch mein Senf:
Die Logoidee finde ich klasse.

Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten sehe ich vor Allem in der Gesamtkontur des Hais: im Bereich des Buchstaben "R" könnte das Tier schlanker werden, die Lage der "A"-Flosse sollte vor der Körpermitte liegen.
Die Schwanzflosse wird erst dann zur typischen Hai-Schwanzflosse, wenn sie im unteren Teil kurz, im oberen teil lang ist. Zuletzt die Zähne / das Maul des Tierchens: Zähne evtl. ganz weglassen, das Maul darf nicht "lächeln" und geht nicht bis zur Schnauzenspitze.

So, genug Oberlehrer gespielt, hier noch mein Vorschlag...

Grüße Beppone


----------



## Beppone (4. August 2003)

*Ohne Upload kein Download...*

hm - wo ist das angehängte jpg geblieben?? Oder was mache ich da verkehrt??

Neuer Versuch: Datei anhängen...


----------



## sharky (4. August 2003)

Gute Idee Beppone! Das Maul des Tieres überzeugt mich bei deiner Grafik aber nicht ganz! Ich werde mir es nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und dann das Logo entsprechend umändern!

mfg.
Sharky


----------



## ezelda (6. August 2003)

Das Logo ist ja schön von einem  
Energydrink geklaut


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. August 2003)

Danke ezelda.

-close-


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. August 2003)

Nachtrag zur Info:

sharky wurde das Schreibrecht auf tutorials.de wegen
Urheberrechtsverletzung (Logoklau) entzogen.


----------

